# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  AP στο κάτω Χαλάνδρι (προς Χολαργό) ...

## Ramirez

Ενεργοποιήθηκε δοκιμαστικό AP στο κάτω Χαλάνδρι [#18948] που βλέπει προς Χολαργό, όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε για να δούμε τι θα δούμε  ::  ...

----------


## Ramirez

update!!!

----------


## Ramirez

Χρόνια Πολλά!!!

----------

